# Where to start?



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

So we just don't get much ice down in the SW part of the state but every once in a while we do so just in case we have one of those winters.
No lake in particular but just smaller lakes in SW Ohio or SE Indiana
I guess crappie, gills and saugeye are the target.

Let's say we have 2 lake types.
Lake 1- 200 acres and a max depths of 12-15' at the dam. Mostly a pretty bland landscape underwater and not much in the way of contours.
Lake 2- 800 acres and a max depth of 40' at the dam. Much more underwater contour with plenty of points, drops and flats.

So with these 2 lake types where would you start
Near the dam?
The far upper reaches?
Near cover?
Mid-lake?
Points?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Start shallow near weed lines., then move to drop offs & deeper water.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Start in the same places you would be winter fishing from your boat. The last place you caught them before the freeze is a good place to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good topic


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> So we just don't get much ice down in the SW part of the state but every once in a while we do so just in case we have one of those winters.
> No lake in particular but just smaller lakes in SW Ohio or SE Indiana
> I guess crappie, gills and saugeye are the target.
> 
> ...



Put a map up and well dissect it!! I'm north so I'll never fish it. I would gladly help ya. I ALWAYS FIND GREEN WEEDS FIRST THEN MOVE AROUND NEARBY.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Well this area is a lot different than up north, there really isn't much in the way of weed beds in most of there lakes (except maybe Rocky Fork).
I really don't have a particular lake in mind but have thought of Grant or maybe Stonelick for the smaller lakes and maybe Cowan or Acton for the larger lakes. I think Acton usually gets a few weeks of safe ice.
My normal winter fishing is East Fork, Paint Creek and Rocky Fork. You couldn't pay me to walk on these lakes in our normal winters. We get just enough ice to mess things up. The water temps are still mid 40's to low 50's.

I know I start getting pretty nutty by the end of January if I can't get out...somewhere.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

#1) There is going to be plenty of ice in the SW this season!


As others have said, the fish will be right where you left them in the late Fall/ Winter.

Kiser freezes before anything else in our area (not a bad drive from Cincinnati), and there are plenty of people on the ice on the weekends. It will be obvious were to fish, and if you are uncomfortable with being on the ice it is a great place to start. I’ve never really got into the crappie, but it is a mixed bag there: plenty of hungry gills, stray crappie, and the occasional (usually nice) perch. I have gotten a few hybrids that are a blast to pull through a 6” hole.

I’ve never fished Grant, and REFUSE to ever fish Stonelick again.

Acton freezes before Cowan. Both are productive through the ice, and I can’t wait for them to freeze! I’ve never seen anyone else on either lake. When they get ice, I will be on them! If you are looking for someone to go with, shoot me a PM.

Acton last February:


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Rooster said:


> When they get ice, I will be on them! If you are looking for someone to go with, shoot me a PM.


I may take you up on that, especially Cowan since it's a reasonable drive. I've only fished Grant/Stonelick from a yak in recent years, I get some small crappie now and then. Anything is fine with me and a lot closer of a drive than heading to Alabama to get my fishing fix.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that Acton is always fun and freezes pretty good early since its small and sheltered, loads of crappies and some nice ones in the mix, some keeper gills and the stray saugeye and big channel cat, LOL we try to fish it a lot, for there Id say to stay in the deeper half of the lake, not much structure there so open flats are good and keep moving till you find some fish.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> for there Id say to stay in the deeper half of the lake, not much structure there so open flats are good and keep moving till you find some fish


Thank you, that probably applies to most of these other lakes as well.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just start Spudin' & Drillin'...but don't go out alone.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> but don't go out alone


I would never go alone. I have a friend who's always willing to punch some holes if we can find some ice.


----------

